# B13 Coilovers and KYB GR2 Shock



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

Hello people, I just got my Arospeed Coilovers installed with KYB GR2 gas shocks on my B13. This has lower my car big time and it rides great! If anyone out there wants to put coilvers on their B13's I would recommend Arospeeds with KYB shocks.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't reccomend the GR-2's, the AGX's are by far the better way to go. The GR-2's are actually factory replacement struts, they're not strong enough to handle a higher spring rate for long.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

How much did it lower your car? I'm looking at the Tokico strut/spring setup.... sells for about $450...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

It droped it about 4 inches... both back tires on my car are tucking, and the two front ones are slightly tucked. It looks great


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

what size tires rims u got?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

4 inches!! damn thats too low! the max i would go is 2 inches. how does it handle?? I dont think your going for the performance and only looks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I have 205/40R17 on my car, It handles good, Dont get me wrong I'm also going for performance, I'am going to raise it back up an inch or so, But for now my car is going to be in the lowerider show down here in miami on Jan 12th so i'm going to slam it again for the show. right now I'm just testing the different heights and how it effects my ride. But the handling is acutally better since there is no body roll. . . BTW does anyone know about the rear strut bar for the B13? I have heard about them but i have never really seen one.. Later..


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> BTW does anyone know about the rear strut bar for the B13? I have heard about them but i have never really seen one.. Later..


Do you not see the sticky right at the top of this forum?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

brucek2 said:


> *How much did it lower your car? I'm looking at the Tokico strut/spring setup.... sells for about $450... *


DO NOT GET TOKICO STRUTS! They Suck! Get some eibach pro-kits and AGXs. As for these coilovers what spring rates are they?
The only somewhat low price coilovers are the GCs, and anything other than those are crap. Lots of people have complained about the cheapo coilovers....


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

It's strongly recommended that you NOT lower a B13 more than 1.5 inches!! Lowering it more than that will not leave enough suspension travel, which will bottom out the suspension, causing the car to slide rather than grip!!! It also will bottom out the struts, eventually destroying them!! 

At 4 inches down, you probably have no suspension travel. You have no body roll because your struts are almost fully compressed when the car is sitting still!! By doing this you are ruining your suspension!!! 

I'd take all that crap off of there right away, and put on some Ground Controls and AGX's. You're going to have LOTS of problems if you leave the car as it is.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I know those coilovers are inexpense but they wont last long. i agree with Steve and get GC or at least some Sportlines or Prokits. Remember, everytime u change ur height u always have to get an alignment. have fun at the show.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

*Hey NismoXR*

What front bumper do you have? Is it a Stillen?

[email protected]


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I wouldn't describe arospeed as a high quality manufacturer - they're reselling mystery-manufacturer imported stuff with unknown spring rates. Like Wagon2 said, any performance driving will put you off track, in the ditch, or outright kill you. Even without any mishaps, don't expect any of your gear to last. On the other hand, if you are just using it for show, you've probably got the best bang-for-buck set-up in terms of extreme lowering and street drivability - just don't plan on taking it auto-xing.

Good luck at the competition,
--R


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Hey NismoXR*



SentraBoy said:


> *What front bumper do you have? Is it a Stillen?
> 
> [email protected] *


SentraBoy its the 93-93 SE-R stock bumper. not expensive as the stillen but just as nice.


----------

